# Used Jeep Parts???



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Anyone know a good link for SE MI??? I need a couple of parts.


----------



## lzqwhr (May 3, 2002)

Mac
Head over to Michigan Jeepers . In the forums they have Wanted/Sale board, should be able to find most stuff there. Its a very good forum. Also, Jeeps Unlimited is another good site, although that covers US and Canada plus other countries.
Good Luck

Mike


----------

